# Geneva 2011: Swag Alert - Audi in Scale, Watches, Clothes and More



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Have a thing for scale model cars? Not concerned about wearing too many pieces of Audi flare?.... Same with the Europeans. One of our favorite aspects of auto shows on the Euro side of the Atlantic are the fixation on swag. Standard issue for a car company show stand is a brand store. The theme carries over in the tertiary halls of the venue where model car vendors and people peddling baby sized Schumacher racing suits are common.

As a nod to these vendors and boutiques on hand at the Geneva Motor Show, we've thrown together a quick gallery of some of the coolest bits of swag for Audi owners that we encountered. Below is our top four top in-scale finds. Beyond that is a link to the full gallery of Audi goods that's not just limited to model cars. Enjoy.

*1. Audi R8 GT, 1:43 Scale (Above)*
There may not have been an R8 GT on the Audi stand in full scale but there were two in miniature. It appears Minichamps has teamed with the Audi Collection to produce this Suzuka Grey limited run (999 pieces planned) model.










*Audi R15 Plus Trio, 1:43 Scale*
Unlike last year, it appears scale model 2010 Audi R18s are in production well before the next year's 24 Hours of Le Mans. Even better, these Audi's whupped Peugeot's burned out tail last season.










*VW Iltis Paris-to-Dakar, 1:43 Scale*
Just last month we managed to get into a VW Iltis by Audi Tradition and filed our impressions * HERE. * We learned while putting that story together that it was Audi who managed the 1981 Paris-to-Dakar efforts with several Ilti. So, while we found this particular 1:43 scale Iltis over on the VW stand, it's still got a place in our Audi-loving hearts.










*Audi R8 V10 Spyder, 1:18 Scale*
Check out this R8 Spyder from Kyosho we found down in the vendor hall. For a highly detailed 1:18 scale it was reasonably priced... and the R8 Spyder also happens to be one of our favorite cars.

Check out our full photo gallery of Audi-interest Swag after the jump below.

* Photo Gallery: Audi Swag at the 2011 Geneva Motor Show *


----------

